# Max 20: il nuovo cd di Max Pezzali. Con tanti duetti



## admin (9 Maggio 2013)

Torna *Max Pezzali*. Il prossimo *4 Giugno* uscirà il suo *nuovo Cd, Max 20*, che vedrà il cantante impegnato in vari *duetti* con i colleghi che hanno segnato la sua carriera. Tra i nomi: *Edoardo Bennato, Claudio Baglioni, Eros Ramazzotti, Jovanotti, Elio e le storie tese*. Il nuovo cd contiene 20 brani, dei quali 5 inediti. Da domani, su tutte le radio, verrà trasmesso il singolo *"L'universo tranne noi"*.


----------



## Colle Der Fomento (9 Maggio 2013)

Fallito.


----------



## Fabriman94 (9 Maggio 2013)

Mi ha fatto sempre schifo, anche con gli 883. Uno dei cantanti più sopravvalutati mai esistiti.


----------



## Tobi (10 Maggio 2013)

Ho appena ascoltato il nuovo singolo é troppo bella la nuova canzone, speriamo che gli altri inediti siano all'altezza.
L'idea dei duetti non mi dispiace, ci sono nomi interessanti in questo cd, cremonini baglioni venditti su tutti..

Certo i duetti con quegli pseudo rapper che hanno messo del loro nel cd hanno ucciso l'uomo ragno non mi é piaciuto affatto.. solo il duetto con j ax era piacevole..

Ma comunque non potete dire che non abbia fatto canzoni degne.. chiedere a chi negli anni 90 era adolescente.. 
E nelle sue canzoni ognuno di essi ci si rispecchia


----------



## Hammer (11 Maggio 2013)

Ho paura

È arcinoto che è artisticamente morto da 15 anni
(anzi, ringrazi Repetto)


----------



## Angstgegner (11 Maggio 2013)

Max Pezzali feat. Elio e le Storie Tese??? 
Questo duetto mi incuriosisce!


----------



## runner (11 Maggio 2013)

Max grandissimo!!

negli anni '90 è stato davvero un idolo e ha fatto ballare, cantare e sognare una generazione, se al giorno d' oggi ci fosse anche solo metà della sua originalità nei nuovi artisti saremmo al top


----------



## Tobi (11 Maggio 2013)

La musica degli anni 90 spaccava, oggi ci dobbiamo subire tutti sti pseudo repper dopati, arisa,club dogo, fedez, emiskilla alessandra amoroso, mengoni, emma.. gente che dopo 1 anno di reality fanno tour....

Non sará il max pezzali dei primi anni 90, quando aveva un timbro di voce piu potente e i testi avevano un altro stile.. ma senza dubbio max pezzali con il mal di gola e con la voce roca é 15 spanne sopra a quelli sopra citati


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (12 Maggio 2013)

mah non vale niente


----------



## Hammer (12 Maggio 2013)

Tobi ha scritto:


> La musica degli anni 90 spaccava, oggi ci dobbiamo subire tutti sti pseudo repper dopati, arisa,club dogo, fedez, emiskilla alessandra amoroso, mengoni, emma.. gente che dopo 1 anno di reality fanno tour....



Questa gente è il cancro della musica.


----------



## Fabriman94 (12 Maggio 2013)

Penso che gente valida negli anni 90 ce ne sia stata poca: Litfiba primi anni 90 (anche se quelli degli 80 erano altra storia), Subsonica, Bluvertigo ecc.


----------



## Tobi (13 Maggio 2013)

Per fortuna che ancora abbiamo ramazzotti zucchero jovanotti liga vasco max pezzali cremonini nek raf...
Piuttosto che sorbirmi quei raccomandati della de filippi sarei disposto a sentirmi le messe su radio maria


----------



## MilanForever (13 Maggio 2013)

Grande Max!


----------



## andre (14 Maggio 2013)

Tobi ha scritto:


> La musica degli anni 90 spaccava, oggi ci dobbiamo subire tutti sti pseudo repper dopati, arisa,club dogo, fedez, emiskilla alessandra amoroso, mengoni, emma.. gente che dopo 1 anno di reality fanno tour....
> 
> Non sará il max pezzali dei primi anni 90, quando aveva un timbro di voce piu potente e i testi avevano un altro stile.. ma senza dubbio max pezzali con il mal di gola e con la voce roca é 15 spanne sopra a quelli sopra citati


i primi club dogo erano tanta roba


----------

